# Variable weitergabe von Server zu Server



## PsoidoGuy (30. Jun 2011)

Hallo Community

Ich habe da mal so ein kleines Problem wo ich nicht weiterkomme!!

Ich möchte ein Formular PHP oder Javascript machen wo ich zb variablen wecksicke bzw Formular sendet an temporäre Seite - KA.de hallo, dort sollte dann ein script oder sonst was liegen was auf Port 832 hört und was ankommt engegennimmt!

lG


----------



## knoppers (1. Jul 2011)

1. Dies sind kein php Forum.

2. Javascript und php hat damit fast bzw. 
Garnichts zu tun.

3. Bist Du ein erfahrener entwickler?
Wenn nein. Lass die Finger von solchen Ideen
 und lerne erst einmal programmieren.
Wenn ja. Dann brauchst Du hier nicht fragen, 
sondern wüsstest Du ansatzweise die Lösung.


----------



## ARadauer (1. Jul 2011)

> Bist Du ein erfahrener entwickler?
> Wenn nein. Lass die Finger von solchen Ideen


wtf? Für einen Simplen GET Request muss man kein erfahrener Entwickler sein!

zb so:


> www .ka.de:832/?variable1=wert1&variable2=wert2



infos darüber:
Hypertext Transfer Protocol ? Wikipedia


----------

